# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  You learn Chinease,I learn English

## javen

Hello,everybody!I'm a Chinease.I want to improve my English speaking and writing .If some of you want to learn Chinease,I'll do my best to teach you.My msn is:jave683@hotmail.com

----------


## RavinDave

你会说普通话还是说广东话吗？ 
nĭ hu

----------


## voshliya

> Hello,everybody!I'm a Chinease.I want to improve my English speaking and writing .If some of you want to learn Chinease,I'll do my best to teach you.My msn is:jave683@hotmail.com

 wo pu shuo zhongquo hua!
but would like to study it  ::

----------


## RavinDave

> Originally Posted by javen  Hello,everybody!I'm a Chinease.I want to improve my English speaking and writing .If some of you want to learn Chinease,I'll do my best to teach you.My msn is:jave683@hotmail.com   wo bu hui shuo zhong[wen?]!
> but would like to study it

 Voshliya ... check out ChinesePod.com.  It's a GREAT site and has free Mandarin podcasts graded by difficulty level.  They have close to 300 now and add 8-9 more each week. 
I was toying with the idea of doing what Steve is doing in another thread: posting Pimsleur transcripts of Mandarin Chinese lessons.  Unfortunately ...  
1.)  I don't know if there are enough (any?) native Chinese here willing to proof read it. 
2.) I don't know if there are many regulars here that want to learn Chinese in the first place.

----------


## voshliya

> Originally Posted by voshliya        Originally Posted by javen  Hello,everybody!I'm a Chinease.I want to improve my English speaking and writing .If some of you want to learn Chinease,I'll do my best to teach you.My msn is:jave683@hotmail.com   wo bu hui shuo zhong[wen?]!
> but would like to study it    Voshliya ... check out ChinesePod.com.  It's a GREAT site and has free Mandarin podcasts graded by difficulty level.  They have close to 300 now and add 8-9 more each week. 
> I was toying with the idea of doing what Steve is doing in another thread: posting Pimsleur transcripts of Mandarin Chinese lessons.  Unfortunately ...  
> 1.)  I don't know if there are enough (any?) native Chinese here willing to proof read it. 
> 2.) I don't know if there are many regulars here that want to learn Chinese in the first place.

 
Thanks a lot Ravindave!
I wrote "I don't speak chinese"
and the phonetic translation is wo pu shuo zhongquo hua"but in french.
I studied chinese for two years at the institute of eastern languages in Paris but I forgot all or almost...It was 30 years ago and I didn't practice it.
Your site seems interesting.I'll have a longer look at it.
Have a nice day  ::

----------


## RavinDave

> Thanks a lot Ravindave!
> I wrote "I don't speak chinese"
> and the phonetic translation is wo pu shuo zhongquo hua"but in french.

 Ooops!  Forgot to allow for different transcription modes for different languages.  Sorry for the confusion. 
Anyway, I've been doing ChinesePod for several months.  I have a slight advantage to that -- I also have access to several Chinese students at the University who guide my progress.  Between that and the Pimsleur tapes, I'm getting a pretty solid foundation. 
I'd have NEVER attempted Chinese in the pre-Internet days.  But with so many wonderful resources being made available on-line, I almost feel obligated to explore them.

----------


## voshliya

> Originally Posted by voshliya  Thanks a lot Ravindave!
> I wrote "I don't speak chinese"
> and the phonetic translation is wo pu shuo zhongquo hua"but in french.   Ooops!  Forgot to allow for different transcription modes for different languages.  Sorry for the confusion. 
> Anyway, I've been doing ChinesePod for several months.  I have a slight advantage to that -- I also have access to several Chinese students at the University who guide my progress.  Between that and the Pimsleur tapes, I'm getting a pretty solid foundation. 
> I'd have NEVER attempted Chinese in the pre-Internet days.  But with so many wonderful resources being made available on-line, I almost feel obligated to explore them.

 Oh!
I wish you success and good luck!
Are you originally from the USA?
And why a russian forum?
Do you speak russian also?

----------


## RavinDave

> Oh!
> I wish you success and good luck!
> Are you originally from the USA?
> And why a russian forum?
> Do you speak russian also?

 Как вы наверно уже знайте, если вы хотите плавно говорить, вам нужна практика чтобы привыкнуть к звуку иностранного языка.  К сожалению, главный источник моего образования —  старые книги и предреволюционная литература.  В результате ... я могу прочитать Пушкина, но говорю как Недоросль.    ::

----------


## Julienovich

RavinDave, 我也学习中文  ::

----------

